# Diesel Price in Norway :(



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

According to >The AA< the UK has the second most expensive diesel in Europe.
Guess who has the most expensive - and guess where we're going next week :evil: :evil:  

Has anyone been to Norway recently to confirm the prices in the above link, it reckons on around £1.31 a ltr - ouch!

pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diesel*

Hello there,

Oil rich Norway eh!

I was there for three weeks to the end of January. The Prices then were on a level with the UK. Though LPG was a bit cheaper.

Where are you heading?

Trev.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev;

On the ferry Tuesday to Haugesund, no particular route but thinking we'll probably get as far north as Trondheim before having to turn back along thge coast for the ferry at Bergen in 3 weeks time.
I've re mortgaged the house for some diesel :lol: 

pete


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

just got back from scotland £1.39 there


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

yes, I can confirm high fuel prices for Norway. However: Due to their strict speed limits (80 kph blanket, on some few dual carriageways exceptionally 90 kph for vehicles up to 3.5 tons), our van is consuming about 20% less fuel than e.g. in Germany. Which at least partially compensates the price difference.

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: Better don't ask for the fines they have for speeding... 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...it'll certainly be a novelty filling up in UK before we get on the ferry abroad, its always been the other way round :lol:

Still, at least all the other wonderfully cheap things in Norway will make up for it :roll:

pete


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

peejay said:


> ...it'll certainly be a novelty filling up in UK before we get on the ferry abroad, its always been the other way round :lol:
> 
> Still, at least all the other wonderfully cheap things in Norway will make up for it :roll:
> 
> pete


yeah right - you should try living there................

Actually I loved it -the place, the people, the scenery but it was horrifically expensive. Oddly enough I moved to run our business in Sweden just afterwards and hated every second of it. And I concur - don't ask about the traffic fines!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> And I concur - don't ask about the traffic fines!


So go on then, what about the traffic fines? :roll:

pete


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

My staff tell me that they are linked to salary on a strict scale. The limits are also rigorously enforced. I will check and get some real examples if you want


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

seems severe for drink driving at least

see here


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If its linked to salary then no worries, I'll take plenty of peanuts with me :lol: 

Going back to the original question, does anyone have an accurate up to date price of Norwegian diesel :?: 

pete


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Depends where you're leaving the UK from. If it's N. Scotland then expect to pay more than £1.31 a litre 8O

Griff


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Norway would be worth it at £5 a litre 

see blog for those who haven't already

>HERE<


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Going back to the original question, does anyone have an accurate up to date price of Norwegian diesel :?:


Latest reports I have received are at around £ 1.39 for Diesel. Prices in Norway vary however significantly depending on the location: In urban areas with much competition, they are lower than in rural areas.

And there is what I call the "latitude surcharge": The more up north you get the more expensive fuel gets. :wink:

But that should not put you off going there, as Frank has already mentioned.

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: We will be there in August, why wouldn't you wait for us! :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Boff said:


> Latest reports I have received are at around £ 1.39 for Diesel. Prices in Norway vary however significantly depending on the location: In urban areas with much competition, they are lower than in rural areas.


£1.39 - 8O Best top up before we board the ferry then.



Boff said:


> P.S: We will be there in August, why wouldn't you wait for us! :wink:


Thats a shame, it would have been nice to have met you. I think it will be some time before we visit Norway again while we still have to work, especially now there is no direct crossing from UK  
Perhaps we might run into you in Germany sometime (not literally) 

pete


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

regarding the speeding fine bit for Norway, isnt that where the Nokia CEO was fined for speeding and it came to over £60,000. ( earnings related)?


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Just filled up in Gib 70p litre


----------

